# Closed



## dfurlano (Apr 7, 2007)

I would like to do a buy on El Grande Platinum Fountain Pen kits.  I want to get to 50 where the price is $8 a kit.  I am looking for people that are interested in buying 5 or more to get to the 50 that are needed.

http://arizonasilhouette.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=129

This is only for the El Grande Platinum Fountain Pen, extra tubes, and bushings.

Let me know if your interested.

Dan.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 7, 2007)

Does the ring come off the centerband? If it does, I will get 10


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 7, 2007)

I got a supply so I am going to close this.

Dan.


----------

